# Work in Ravenna



## kimberlyfaye (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, 

I was just wondering if anyone has any advice on finding work in Ravenna? I will be moving to Ravenna in a few weeks with my boyfriend. He has already found work however I am still looking. 

At the moment my Italian is very limited but improving quickly. I was wondering if anyone knows of any work for English and/or Spanish speakers? Any advice would be fantastic. 

If anyone has any tips on the best areas to live in or just general advice about Ravenna that would be great too. 

Thanks


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

What's your background? Bologna is an hour away and it's a university town, at least you can improve your italian to increase your chances at getting a job. 
Gaby
Gaby Around the World: Things to Do in Bologna. Recipe: Torta Barozzi style...


----------



## kimberlyfaye (Sep 2, 2014)

I have just graduated with a degree in Spanish with Psychology. Yeah, I am starting Italian classes as soon as I get there to improve my chances. 

Kim


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

With spanish under your belt the transition to italian should be fairly easy. Good luck!
Gaby
Gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com


----------



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

travelinggaby said:


> What's your background? Bologna is an hour away and it's a university town, at least you can improve your italian to increase your chances at getting a job.
> Gaby
> 
> 
> I would personally say avoid Bologna. Rent will kill you!!!! I have been to Bologna and knows the rental market. A decent room in a shared house will cost you between €400 and €500. Most students share not only a house but a room just to cope with the cost. I could be wrong but I am told the second most expensive twon before Bologna is Milan


----------



## fcurrito (Aug 3, 2014)

travelinggaby said:


> With spanish under your belt the transition to italian should be fairly easy. Good luck!
> Gaby
> Gabyaroundtheworld.blogspot.com


Easy but not that easy!! Knowing Spanish could be a draw back. I sat next to two young Spanish students in the class and they haven't got a clue  There are differences in grammar and many words in Spanish mean something completely different in Italian


----------



## Kats (Nov 1, 2014)

Ciao, my husband and I have recently moved to Ravenna and would love to hear from other expats in the area.


----------

